# ما المقصود باليورو لمحركات الديزل ؟



## مهندس منير صالح (10 أبريل 2013)

*كثيراً عندما نقرأ كتالوج سيارة فنجد انه يذكر بأن المحرك يتبع يورو 3 أو يورو 4 فى هذه المقالة سأوضح ما هو المقصود باليورو لمحركات الديزل*


*مقدمة* *:-*
*المقصود باليورو هى حدود انبعاث العادم من المحركات والتى وضعتها دول الاتحاد الاوربى للمحركات المنتجة داخل دول الاتحاد لتشمل 27 * *دولة عضو بالاتحاد الاوربى*
*ان انبعاثات عادم* * المحركات تتكون من :-*
*الاكاسيد النيتروجينية * *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *والهيدروكربونات الكلية* *THC* * والميثان الغير هيدركربونى* *NMHC*
*اول اكاسيد الكربون* *CO* *والجسيمات الدقيقة* *PM* *( الجسيمات الدقيقة هى سناج الكربون او حبيبات كربونية دقيقة الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق )*
*والمقصود بالتعريف السابق بانبعاث العادم من المحركات هى محركات السيارات سواء الصغيرة أوالكبيرة سواء كانت لوارى او شاحنات * *أومحركات القاطرات أومحركات البوارج الحربية وتم استثناء* *محركات السفن والطائرات*
*لذلك فالمحركات التى لا تنطبق عليها هذه المعايير لا يمكن بيعها داخل دول الاتحاد الاوربى فبدأت المفوضية الاوربية فى وضع قوانين بيئية تقلل من مقادير انبعاثات العادم كل فترة* 
*فلمحركات النقل الثقيل تم استخدام الأرقام الرومانية مع كلمة يورو مثل*
*Euro I* *و* *Euro II* *و* *Euro III** و **Euro* *IV* *و* *Euro V* *و* *Euro VI* 
*وللمحركات الخفيفة التى تستخدم البنزين او الديزل* * فتم استخدام الارقام العربية مع كلمة يورو مثل*
*Euro 1* *و* *Euro 2* *و* *Euro 3** و **Euro* *4* *و* *Euro 5* *و* *Euro 6*
*وفى هذه المقالة سنتكلم عن يورو لمحركات النقل الثقيل وسنركز عن نسب* *CO* * و* *PM* *و * *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* 
*يورو 1 * *Euro I* *عام 1992* 
*وهو لمحركات * *الديزل التى تحتوى على طلمبة الديزل التقليدية الميكانيكية * *كما فى الصورة المرفقة* *شكل 1*
image001 - Download - 4shared
*وكان حدود انبعاث غاز* *CO* *هى* *2.75* *جم* */* *كم * *بينما نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.79* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.14* *جم* */* *كم*

*يورو 2 * *Euro II**عام 1996*
*وهو لمحركات * *الديزل التى تحتوى على طلمبة الديزل التقليدية الميكانيكية ولكن يتم التحكم فيها اليكترونيا*
*وتم تحسين شكل غرف الحريق وقلت الانبعاثات لتصبح لغاز* *CO* *هى* *2.2* *جم* */* *كم * *بينما نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.7* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.08* *جم* */* *كم*
*وكما يظهر فى الشكل المرفق لطلمبة حقن ديزل لمحركات مرسيدس يتم التحكم فيها اليكترونيا* *شكل 2و3*
شكل 2 - Download - 4shared
شكل 3 - Download - 4shared

*يورو 3 * *Euro III* *عام 1999* 
*وهو لمحركات * *الديزل التى لا تحتوى على طلمبة الديزل التقليدية الميكانيكية وتم احلال وحدات حقن **UIS*
*Unit Injector System * *لكل اسطوانة بالمحرك ويتم التحكم اليكترونيا فى الحقن *
*وقلت الانبعاثات لتصبح نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.5* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.05* *جم* */* *كم*
*وكما يظهر فى الشكل المرفق لمحرك مرسيدس* *شكل 4*
شكل 4 - Download - 4shared
*ان نظام **UIS ** قد ابتكرته شركة بوش منذ عام 1994 حيث يتم دمج طلمبة الحقن والرشاش فى وحدة واحدة وبالتالى يتم استخدام وحدة حقن لكل اسطوانة وحيث ان وحدة الحقن تركب فى وش السلندر فان عمود الكامة يحرك اذرع الطلمبة لترفع من ضغط الديزل داخل غرفة حقن صغيرة يتم التحكم فى انسياب الديزل الى الرشاش عن طريق سلونيد كهربى *
*مرفق صورتين لوحدة الحقن لمحرك مرسيدس شكل 5 و 6*
شكل 5 - Download - 4shared
شكل 6 - Download - 4shared
*أو يتم استخدام نظام* *Common – Rail* *القضيب المشترك*
*حيث بدأت شركة بوش فى انتاج هذا النظام منذ عام 2000 حيث توجد طلمبة حقن تضغط وقود الديزل الى القضيب المشترك بضغط يصل الى* * 1600 بار وهذا يحسن من تذرير الديزل حيث ان القضيب المشترك يعمل على اخماد الضوضاء الناتجة من ضغط الحقن العالى ويكون حجم الديزل الموجود بالقضيب ما بين 16 الى 20 سم[SUP]3[/SUP]*
*ويصل ضغط الديزل بالقضيب عند التباطىء ( السلانسية ) الى 400 بار بينما يصل اقصى ضغط الى 1600 بار*
*بسبب هذا الضغط العالى للديزل الموجود بالقضيب سواء فى السرعات المنخفضة او العالية فلا يتم رفع او نزع اية ماسورة ديزل او اى مكون لدورة وقود الديزل* *اثناء دوران المحرك*
*هذه الانظمة يتم التحكم فيها اليكترونيا عن طريق برامج تقوم بعمليات حسابية معقدة لضمان التوقيت المضبوط للحقن والكمية * *الصحيحة للحقن*
*مرفق رسم توضيحى لنظام القضيب المشترك* *وكذلك شكل للرشاش الاليكترونى* *شكل 7 و 8*
شكل 7 - Download - 4shared
شكل 8 - Download - 4shared

*يورو 4 * * Euro IV* *عام 2005*
*استمرت محركات الديزل كما هى فى اليورو 3*
*وقلت الانبعاثات لتصبح نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.25* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.025* *جم* */* *كم*
*وللوصول للنسب السابق ذكرها فقد بدات الشركات الاوربية فى تطوير نظام القضيب المشترك منذ عام 2004 فاستخدمت نظم تتحكم فى موازنة كمية الديزل المحقونة وتصحيح موجات ضغط الديزل وجعل سرعة ابرة رشاش الديزل تصل*
*الى* *2.1* *م* */* *ث وارتفع ضغط حقن الديزل من 1600 الى 1800 بار*
*لنضمن كفاءة عالية للأحتراق وبالتالى تقلل نسبة* *PM* *الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق*
*وتم اضافة نظام* *EGR* *وهو تدوير جزء من العادم * *ثم تبريده وادخاله مع شحنة الهواء الداخلة للمحرك لتقل درجة الاحتراق داخل غرفة الحريق وبالتالى تقل نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *الخارجة من المحرك وهذا النظام يقلل من نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *سواء على الطرق السريعة او داخل المدن*
*وتمت اضافة نظام* *SCR* *Selective Catalytic Reduction)**)*
*وهو نظام المحول الحفاز حيث سيتم وضع تانك احتياطى صغير به مادة* *AD BLUE* *ويتم حقنها* * داخل فرن الشكمان لتكون غاز النشادر يتفاعل مع* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *داخل المحول الحفاز ليكون غاز نيتروجين وماء*
*حيث ان مادة* *AD BLUE* *هى عبارة عن*
*مخلوط متجانس من اليوريا عالى النقاء بنسبة * *32.5%* *وماء غير مأين بنسبة* *67.5%*
*مرفق رسم يوضح نظامى **SCR** و **EGR* *شكل 9*
شكل 9 - Download - 4shared

*يورو 5 * * Euro V**عام 2008*
*استمرت محركات الديزل كما هى فى اليورو 4*
*وقلت الانبعاثات لتصبح نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.2* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.01* *جم* */* *كم*
*فواصلت شركات انتاج المحركات فى مجهوداتها للوصول للنسب السابقه بأن*
*قامت برفع ضغط حقن الديزل من 1800 الى 2000 بار*
*قامت بتطوير شكل التربو ليتم التحكم فيه اليكترونيا ففى الجهة التى يدخل العادم للتربو توجد ريش دليلية متحركة يتم التحكم فيها اليكترونيا وبالتالى تتغير اتجاهها لتعطى اقصى كفائة للتوربينة واقصى انسياب*
*وبالتالى فان هذه الريش المتحركة تقوم بضبط كمية العادم الداخل لريش توربينة التربو ليضمن اقصى كفاءة * 
*فتوجد حساسات اليكترونية تاخذ اشارتها على حسب احمال المحرك لتعطى تغذية خلفية لهذه الريش لتفتح اوتغلق وتصبح بذلك كفرملة عادم للمحرك *
*ويسمى هذا بالتربو الهندسى المتغير* *Variable Geometry** Turbocharger* *VGT*
*او بالتربو متغير فتحات ريش التوربينة * *Variable Turbine Nozzle* *VTN *
*مرفق شكلين للتربو نظام **VGT** شكل 10 و 11*
شكل 10 - Download - 4shared
شكل 11 - Download - 4shared
*وكما ترون شكل لمحرك فولفو يورو 5* شكل 12
شكل 12 - Download - 4shared

*يورو 6* *Euro VI* * لعام 2013*
*استمرت محركات الديزل كما هى فى اليورو 5*
*وقلت الانبعاثات لتصبح نسبة* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *هى * *0.1* *جم* */* *كم ونسبة* *PM* *هى* *0.008* *جم* */* *كم*
*سارعت شركات انتاج المحركات بمواكبة الانبعاثات السابق ذكرها فقامت بما يلى*
*تم اضافة* *DPF* *فلتر جسيمات الديزل* *Diesel Particulate filter* *حيث يحتجز 90% من* *PM*
*يتم حقن الوقود بضغط عالى يصل* *2200* *بار وهذا يجعل يحسن من الحريق ويزيد العزم*
*وكما ترون تصميم من شركة اودى لمحرك ديزل* *شكل 13*
شكل 13 - Download - 4shared
* مرفق رسم كروكى لمحرك يتبع **Euro VI* *شكل 14*
شكل 14 - Download - 4shared
*تم استخدام رشاشات بها مئات الملفات الدقيقة من شرائح بيزو كريستالية مبنية داخل جسم الرشاش حيث ان الشرائح الكريستالية تتمدد فى وجود مجال كهربى** مما تجعل استجابتها لفتح وغلق صمام فتحة الرشاش اسرع 5 مرات من الرشاش الاليكترونى كما ان تمددها يجعل احتكاكها مع جسم الرشاش ضئيل كما انه بتلك الطريقة يتم التحكم بطريقة سريعة *
*فى فتح وغلق ابرة الرشاش مما يزيد من دقة الديزل المحقون ليقلل من انبعاث العادم الناتج من الاحتراق *
*وكما ترون شكل للرشاش الذى يحتوى على شرائح بيزو كريستالية شكل 15* 
شكل 15 - Download - 4shared

*الغرض من هذه الافكار*
*إن غرض المفوضية الاوربية من تطبيق* *Euro VI* *هو تقليل انبعاث العادم لمحركات النقل الثقيل التى تعمل بالديزل*
* ان الفكرة الاساسية هى تحسين جودة الهواء وتقليل الاثار السلبية على الطبيعة وصحة الانسان وبحلول عام 2020 فان تلك الاستراتيجية ستكون نفذت طموحاتها فى تقليل العوادم الخطيرة المؤثرة على الطبيعة وعلى صحة البشرية*
*الخلاصة*
*من المتوقع عند تطبيق يورو 6 انه سيقل انبعاث* *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *بمقدار 5% على الطرق بحلول عام 2015 وذلك مقارنة مع اليورو 5 كما انه بحلول عام 2020 ستقل هذه النسبة الى 21%*
*مرفق رسم بيانى يوضح نسبة * *NO[SUB]x[/SUB]* *و* *PM* *خلال السنوات الماضية وكذلك جدول للنسب السابقة شكل 16 و 17*
شكل 16 - Download - 4shared
شكل 17 - Download - 4shared


----------



## helpthem (10 أبريل 2013)

salam aleikoum
euro it means european 
and European emission standards for your subject about motors diesel specially
salam


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (11 أبريل 2013)

اخى الكريم helpthem
شكرا على مرورك الكريم لكن ماذكرته فى تعليقك متوافق تماما مع ما هو مذكور بمقالتى
وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مايو 2013)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (16 مايو 2013)

أخى الكريم طارق حسن محمد
شكرا على المرور وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة
وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (2 يونيو 2013)

*أخى الكريم elfouzazi
​**اشكرك على كلامك الطيب
وتقبل تحياتى​*


----------

